# Grinding Rattle Noise



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

When Im in reverse and the clutch is engaged the car sounds fine but if I release the clutch I can hear this grinding or rattle sound in the drive train.... But if I put it in Nuetral it stops.... Its only when I have the clutch disengauged and the carin reverse. Any Ideas?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Any Idea's? I got the same thing going on...


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

sounds like your throw/release bearing is on it's way out. not a hard/expensive thing to replace. just a real bitch 

and it's honestly not a big deal either. it's more of an incovenience then anything else. my throw bearing has been grinding for over a year now with no ill effects. I need a new clutch soon so I'll replace it when I get around to doing the clutch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> When Im in reverse and the clutch is engaged the car sounds fine but if I release the clutch I can hear this grinding or rattle sound in the drive train.... But if I put it in Nuetral it stops.... Its only when I have the clutch disengauged and the carin reverse. Any Ideas?


Let's get this straight. Is the noise only occurring when you're in reverse, your foot off the clutch pedal and the car moving under power? If yes, the problem may be in the tranny, driveshaft or possibly the differential. Does the noise occur in any of the forward gears?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The Noise is occuring In gear (reverse) and Foot on the clutch... Motion under momentum... Noise goes away when taken out of gear into neutral... While still in motion... I thought it was my diff also but I just got a VLSD put in, and it still does the same... Its starting to happen in the forward gears for me (not sure about Chris) Im starting to think its tranny related...


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> The Noise is occuring In gear (reverse) and Foot on the clutch... Motion under momentum... Noise goes away when taken out of gear into neutral... While still in motion... I thought it was my diff also but I just got a VLSD put in, and it still does the same... Its starting to happen in the forward gears for me (not sure about Chris) Im starting to think its tranny related...


if the clutch is in (ie your stepping on it) the tranny isn't moving. it moves for a bit as it winds down but there is nothing driving it (unless you're in motion)

I can guarantee you it's the release bearing.

as for your reverse thing.. either you're hearing things or it's unrelated to your release bearing issue.

ps... reverse does make a funny whining noise so if htat's what you're talking about.. don't worry about it, heh.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i had the same problem when i had my KA tranny. the grinding noise was in the tranny i had the car for two days then it wen. i got it check out and the gears was grinding and lil metal peices came out when the oil was let out. so the best thing is too change the tranny.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

luka said:


> if the clutch is in (ie your stepping on it) the tranny isn't moving. it moves for a bit as it winds down but there is nothing driving it (unless you're in motion)
> 
> I can guarantee you it's the release bearing.
> 
> ...


A) Like we said... We are in Motion... so the tranny is in motion due to the wheels moving it...

B) Not the release bearing... Mine's brand spanking new... It was still making the noise way before it was changed... Besides, It would do it in all the gears all the time if it was...

C) Yes, reverse does make a noise... even in new cars, but not this loud and annoying... Hell, it makes a KAAZ 2.5 LSD and my exhaust seem like a mime...

but I think 180slider is correct... this tranny has had it... That is teh sux


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> The Noise is occuring In gear (reverse) and Foot on the clutch... Motion under momentum... Noise goes away when taken out of gear into neutral... While still in motion... I thought it was my diff also but I just got a VLSD put in, and it still does the same... Its starting to happen in the forward gears for me (not sure about Chris) Im starting to think its tranny related...


Sounds like there's a worn bearing(s) or broken gear teeth in the tranny.


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

I don't know what engine / tranny your running, but I know on the s14 the drain plug on the transmission has a magnet to catch any loose metals in the tranny..

it might be worth your while to drain it and take a look at the magnet / the condition of the gear lube.. might give you some insight as to what the hell is up. 

I remember when I blew the 1-2 fork on my colt, the gear lube was like a metal oatmeal, it was wack.


----------

